
Microservices, Schmicroservices - WintermeW
If like me you like to build multi-components architectures, you might want to look at this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;n3rvcpp.github.io
======
mtmail
The submission title doesn't tell anything. I'd suggest

"n3rv - a library leveraging ZeroMQ to create multiservices architectures."

